
Julia issue #8839 closed - noethers
https://github.com/julialang/julia/issues/8839
======
yoklov
Against all odds, the PhD thesis itself is both approachable and extremely
interesting to read, even for someone who has never written in Julia (and in
all likelihood never will):
[https://github.com/JeffBezanson/phdthesis/blob/master/main.p...](https://github.com/JeffBezanson/phdthesis/blob/master/main.pdf)

~~~
zem
came here to make the same comment. extremely readable and interesting thesis.
proves that academic writing doesn't have to be unapproachable.

------
mlubin
The only PhD defense I've seen with standing room only. Congrats!

~~~
WalterGR
Why was the PhD defense standing-room only?

~~~
JacobAldridge
There was an off-by-one error in calculating the required number of chairs.

~~~
ScottBurson
Caused by Julia using 1-origin indexing. (I kid, I kid)

------
AceJohnny2
Congrats to the creator of Julia for completing his PhD on it :)

I note that the Acknowledgements page is empty. You goddamn did it on your own
eh? ;)

~~~
jtth
That can be somewhat private, but is probably a result of the template he
used.

------
NanoWar
"I can't reproduce this issue locally" hahaha

------
Rainymood
I am on my way of getting my Master's afterwards I want to pursue a PhD,
however, I have this feeling that my PhD will never be as great as this work.
How do I get over this fear?

Besides that, this is obviously huge for Jeff, congratulations!! :)

~~~
kyrre
i am doing a phd now and i think of it this way: most likely no one is ever
going to read your papers and certainly not your thesis

~~~
seanmcdirmid
If you are an aspiring actor, you will probably never become a star, but why
is that to keep you from trying?

Getting a PhD...you should only do that if you want to try and make that big
discovery (even if you'll more than likely fail), or are happy with standard
academic work.

~~~
coldtea
That doesn't mean you have to do that "big discovery" IN your PhD. PhD is just
a paper so you can start your academic/research career.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Ya, you don't always get discovered in acting school. But you should have the
dream while you are there.

------
cbd1984
I suppose I should have seen it coming, but I never imagined using git as a
method to fling theses.

Good work!

------
Dewie3
PhD from MIT? I like him already.

